# Apple tree info needed.



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Back in 2012 I planted 3 different types of apple trees. 3 of each(9 total) on my property in mason county. Johnny gold, red del and golden del. 
The first couple of years they all bloomed but no apples. The third year one tree bloomed and had a couple of apples.
The 4 and 5th years none of the trees bloomed. This year the tree that had a couple of apples bloomed some but there are no apples.
I know the soil is not very good, if I remember correctly it had a PH around 3.5
Would this cause the tree not to have apples? There are other trees on the surrounding properties that have apples.(older trees) Heck there is one crab tree on my property right next to one the apple trees that has had crab apples the last few years.

I do fertilize with fruit tree spikes. 
Would adding lime now do any good? When lime breaks down does is disperse into soil?
Or does is just stay at the level in the soil that it was added?
They all look fairly healthy to me. Maybe they just need a few more years of growth?
Any suggestions? 

Thanks
LS


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

laserstraight said:


> Back in 2012 I planted 3 different types of apple trees. 3 of each(9 total) on my property in mason county. Johnny gold, red del and golden del.
> The first couple of years they all bloomed but no apples. The third year one tree bloomed and had a couple of apples.
> The 4 and 5th years none of the trees bloomed. This year the tree that had a couple of apples bloomed some but there are no apples.
> I know the soil is not very good, if I remember correctly it had a PH around 3.5
> ...


Sounds like you needs some bees to me.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

hawgeye said:


> Sounds like you needs some bees to me.


Some possible ideas why no blooms:
http://homeguides.sfgate.com/wrong-apple-trees-dont-bloom-63368.html

Without blooms, how would bees help ?

L & O


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Are they planted in a low area prone to frost? Could they be blooming then the blossoms getting frozen? And by low area I don't necessarily mean wet. Could be an area where cold air can settle and create frost even when frost is not apparent in other places.


----------



## FugOwEe (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd say you need some bees as well. More bees the better obviously. We have 10 apple trees on our property and we were told years ago to make sure you have at least one crab apple tree around.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

There is a reason why when you see apple orchards you have lots in the same area .Its because wind and late frost are less apt to ruin the harvest .I am in a frost pocket and my trees are very unpredictable at producing but I most always get some to produce .If you need bees plant a few acres of clover and they may start wild colonies nearby .My bee population exploded a couple years after planting white clover .


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I would head over to the Mason County Fruit Packers on Chavez just East of old 31 and pick their brains. They know the area very well and might have some great info for you.

Another good resource is Grassa's on 10. They might help you out along with the MSU ag extension. 

If you get no answers there, shoot me a message. I have a friend who's family owned the a lot of orchards in Shelby. She has a masters degree with MSU specifically in fruit trees and works for MSU in regards to pruning, planting, and all stuff related. 

My family is from the area so I am familiar with it. Check the locals first. Best source of information.


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Dish7 said:


> Are they planted in a low area prone to frost? Could they be blooming then the blossoms getting frozen? And by low area I don't necessarily mean wet. Could be an area where cold air can settle and create frost even when frost is not apparent in other places.


They are close to a low area, but there is a crab apple tree that blooms at the same time as the one that had some blooms. But maybe the frost effect the apple trees more.


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Some possible ideas why no blooms:
> http://homeguides.sfgate.com/wrong-apple-trees-dont-bloom-63368.html
> 
> Without blooms, how would bees help ?
> ...


Thanks, I have read about the shovel techique in a different artical before I think I will try it on one or two this winter.


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

FugOwEe said:


> I'd say you need some bees as well. More bees the better obviously. We have 10 apple trees on our property and we were told years ago to make sure you have at least one crab apple tree around.


I do have a crab apple right by them, but only one. maybe I will add another


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Thirty pointer said:


> There is a reason why when you see apple orchards you have lots in the same area .Its because wind and late frost are less apt to ruin the harvest .I am in a frost pocket and my trees are very unpredictable at producing but I most always get some to produce .If you need bees plant a few acres of clover and they may start wild colonies nearby .My bee population exploded a couple years after planting white clover .


Thanks for the info, I only have like 3.5 acres mostly wooded, but I do have a small area that I could add some clover. I will say there is a big white pine right in the middle that typical has a big nest of bees in the truck. Not what they are.


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

T


wicklundrh said:


> I would head over to the Mason County Fruit Packers on Chavez just East of old 31 and pick their brains. They know the area very well and might have some great info for you.
> 
> Another good resource is Grassa's on 10. They might help you out along with the MSU ag extension.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will talk with them. I have been meaning to stop and talk with one of the local orchards.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree with the above frost valley, and bees. Not sure if those trees bloom at the same time to be pollinators for each other or not. Certain apple trees get along better with others. You can also build mason bee hives easy, just give them some protection from the birds.


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

Could be the rootstock the apples are too. Dwarf and semi dwarf fruit usually in 3-5 years, but standard root stock takes longer.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you been trimming your trees every year since planting? How big were they when you planted them? We went at least 5 or 6 yrs before we started getting apples and blossoms. Now we get loaded with blossoms and apples pretty regular and we are in Mason as well. We bought bare root from a place in Ludington and they were 4-6' tall. We shaped and trimmed every winter and like I said it took several yes before seeing blossoms and apples.


----------

